# Kabel Deutschland extrem langsam -.-



## addicTix (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Mittag "endlich" meine 100k Leitung von KD bekommen...
Erster Eindruck: Ich will wieder VDSL 50

Das Internet raubt mir jetzt schon alle nerven... 
Heute Mittag gegen 14:00 Uhr hatte ich immer Downloadraten zwischen 16 und 20.000 kbit/s... 
Dann gegen 18:00 Uhr hatte ich auf einmal zwischen 60 und 70.000 kbit/s ( immer noch keine 100.000 ... Laut KD Service soll es bei uns jedoch die vollen 100.000 geben )
Jetzt seit ungefähr 20:00 Uhr lade ich mit richtig schnellen 10.000 kbit/s... Und ich glaube hier werde ich gedrosselt... !
Überall, wirklich bei jedem Speedtest oder Download lade ich mit 10.000kbit/s... Was solln das fürn scheiß sein ? Mit VDSL 50 konnte ich zu jeder Zeit mit meinen vollen 50.000 kbit/s ziehen...
Ich habe mir von der neuen Leitung eher ein Leistungs + und nicht ein Leistungs - erhofft... ! 

Woran liegt das ? Ist es wirklich eine Drosselung oder muss sich die Internet Leitung erst einpendeln ?? Hab so etwas schon mal gelesen


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi. 

Ich hab kd 32000 bei mir kommen im schnitt 25000-27000 an. Kommt darauf an wo du wohnst und ob viele dort kd benutzen.

Welchen router hast du?

Mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2013)

Bei KD kommts extrem drauf an wie viele Leute am gleichen Hauptverteiler hängen wie du und wie das Verhalten dieser Leute ist.

Ich habe das Glück, dass in meinem Gebiet kaum jemand Kabelinternet nutzt und ich ziemlich "alleine" an einer C-Linie hänge, sprich von den 32.000 die ich zahle (weil kein 100MBit angeboten wird -.-) kommen 32.000-34.000 an.

Wenn mehr Leute am gleichen Verteiler hängen teilen sie sich dessen Bandbreite, deswegen hast du nur dann die vollen 100 MBit wenn sonst kaum einer gerade Bandbreite fordert (sprich Wochentags Nachts um 3 Uhr ). Deswegen wird auch im Vertrag immer "_*BIS ZU *_100.000 kbit/s" angegeben.

Trotzdem kann das kein Grund für derart niedrige Bandbreiten sein, von den 100 versprochenen sollten auch wenn viele Leute in deiner Umgebung downloaden 70-80 ankommen - wenn du wirklich nur 10 MBit hast läuft da was schief und ist ein Fall für die Technik-Hotline.

Dass du dich da aber am Besten mit Popcorn und Bier eindeckst sollte aber selbstverständlich sein, du kannst dir ja mal meine Blogs 20 und 21 ansehen, da stehen meine Erfahrungen mit KD kleinlichst drin...


----------



## BlueDragonLG (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 

Ich war gerade mal schauen da wir 100000 er Leitung haben


----------



## addicTix (23. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab den absolut sexy aussehenden Gratis WLAN-Kabelrouter 
Soweit ich weiß hängt nur einer noch an dem Kabelkasten, also ich und noch jemand ( jemand junges der ca. 23 ist  ) 
Wenn ich nur wegen ihm so eine bescheidene Leistung hätte, dann wäre KD bei mir sofort durch... 
Ich bezahl doch keine 100.000, bekomme aber wenn ich glück habe nur 50.000 ( mein Spitzenwert war 75.000 )...


----------



## cryzen (23. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute Mittag "endlich" meine 100k Leitung von KD bekommen...
> Erster Eindruck: Ich will wieder VDSL 50
> ...


 

ich habe seit 2 wochen ne 100mb leitung von 32er gewechselt und nur probleme Firefox baut stundenlang keine seiten auf egal welche , nur facebook geht schnell den auf rest kann ich 2 std draufwarten, manchmal geht es denn wieder ,ist aber trotzdem noch zu langsam  , dann geht es wieder, also ich habe nur probleme mit der 100mb leitung, mit der 32er lief alles rund, denke liegt irgendwie am moden,aber kd hilft dir da auch nicht.

Sie sagen nur ,dass  problem  liegt am bpc ,,jaja is klar vorher ging auch alles,bei heisse sieht man die störungen da ist kabel seit wochen drin , bis heute hat sich keiner gemeldet so lange ie das nicht fixen,werde ich auch nicht einen CENT zahlen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2013)

Wegen EINEM gerht die Bandbreite nicht runter, da sind locker 100MBit für jeden von euch gleichzeitig drin (das mit den Bandbreitenproblemen fängt erst an, wenn eine zweistellige Anzahl von Menschen gleichzeitig an einem Verteiler hängen...).

Wenn ich aber "WLAN" lese - benutzt du das auch? Denn 100MBit über WLAN zu erreichen ist zwar nicht unmöglich aber sehr sehr schwierig, da musste quasi Sender und Empfängerantennen aufeinander ausrichten und es darf nichts dazwischen stehen 

Schnapp dir doch einfach maln altmodisches LAN-Kabel (falls du das WLAN nutzt bisher) und schließe den PC mit diesem an den Router an. Wenn du dann 100 MBit erreichst weißte Bescheid. 

Dagegen spricht natürlich dass du oben schreibst es kamen auch mal 60-70 an, wenn du sonst nichts an der Konfiguration verändert hast sollte das dann ja auch weiterhin (vom Router zum PC, wie auch immer) möglich sein.


----------



## addicTix (23. Oktober 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wegen EINEM gerht die Bandbreite nicht runter, da sind locker 100MBit für jeden von euch gleichzeitig drin (das mit den Bandbreitenproblemen fängt erst an, wenn eine zweistellige Anzahl von Menschen gleichzeitig an einem Verteiler hängen...).
> 
> Wenn ich aber "WLAN" lese - benutzt du das auch? Denn 100MBit über WLAN zu erreichen ist zwar nicht unmöglich aber sehr sehr schwierig, da musste quasi Sender und Empfängerantennen aufeinander ausrichten und es darf nichts dazwischen stehen
> 
> ...


 
Nein ich benutze kein WLAN ( nur für's Smartphone, aber bei diesem ist das WLAN im Moment aus ).
Ich bin also mit LAN verbunden


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt über wlan bekommst du keine 100000.

Hättest besser die fritzbox nehmen sollen die wäre besser gewesen.

Edit: ein kolege hatte auch den kabelrouter und nur probleme damit.

Mfg


----------



## longtom (23. Oktober 2013)

Seit Jahren keine Probleme ,hab ne 32k Leitung aber hab im schnitt 40k und der Ping ist Göttlich 20ms .


----------



## Combi (23. Oktober 2013)

ich hab von 32 auf 50 mbit gewechselt.
bei unitymedia,bekommst du automatisch nen neuen router,weil die meisten nur bi max 38-40 mbit gehen.
der neue ist für 100 und mehr mbit geeignet.
schau mal auf die unterseite,was da steht,isses ein n-router oder was?!

zitat:
802.11 verwendet 2,4 GHz und kann maximal 2 Mbit/s übertragen.
 802.11a ist eine Variante von 802.11, die 5 GHz statt 2,4 GHz verwendet, und kann bis zu 54 Mbit/s (bei 5 GHz) übertragen.
 802.11b verwendet wie 802.11 nur 2,4 GHz und kann bis zu 11 Mbit/s. 
802.11g verwendet ebenfalls 2,4 GHz und kann bis zu 54 Mbit/s (wie 802.11a) übertragen.
 802.11n verwendet wiederum 2,4 GHz und kann bis zu 540 Mbit/s übertragen.


----------



## cryzen (23. Oktober 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Seit Jahren keine Probleme ,hab ne 32k Leitung aber hab im schnitt 40k und der Ping ist Göttlich 20ms .


  mti der 32er lief auch alles bei mir ,,denke liegt echt am moden


----------



## mds51 (23. Oktober 2013)

Da bleib ich lieber bei der Drosselcom, dort bekomme ich wenigstens, wofür ich(teuer) bezahle


----------



## Jesse21 (24. Oktober 2013)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen .... zahle für 100.000 und bekomme 106.000 und habe nie, wirklich nie Verbindungsabbrüche oder Leistungseinbruch  ..... kann daran liegen das ich am a.... der Welt wohne


----------



## JackOnell (24. Oktober 2013)

Haben die den Router getauscht ?
Soweit ich weiß ist das Modem/Routerding bei 100 nicht das selbe wie bei 32


----------



## addicTix (25. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Haben die den Router getauscht ?
> Soweit ich weiß ist das Modem/Routerding bei 100 nicht das selbe wie bei 32



Ich bekomm' ja ab und zu bei speedtest.net z.B. über 90MBit/s... Aber nach ein paar speedtest's "sinkt" die Leistung irgendwie erst auf 80MBit/s dann auf 70MBit/s und manchmal sogar unter 50MBit/s !! Und bei Steam komm ich NIE über 3-4MB/s beim Download... Als ich VDSL benutzt habe, habe ich immer 5-5.6MB/s gedownloadet

 Allerdings haben die mir am Telefon gesagt, dass sie bei sich stehen haben, dass wir eine 32MBit Leitung gebucht haben, obwohl in der Email Internet & Telefon 100 stand... 
 Das haben die dann nachträglich in ihren PC's geändert...


----------



## JackOnell (25. Oktober 2013)

Läuft es denn jetzt ?


----------



## addicTix (25. Oktober 2013)

Nein 

Habe eben nochmal einen Speedtest gemacht, aber seht selbst: 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/3057144625.png


Einfach nur traurig sowas


----------



## keshy2 (25. Oktober 2013)

@weezer

Hey habe auch KD und auch 100.000 

habe hier ein bild.. hast du das teil dran? wenn nicht must du es drauf machen.. ohne das hatte ich nur 12.000 (keine ahnung was das ding macht) 

Wohne auch in berlin.. und bei mir Benutzen auch VIELE KD und ich habe immer 24std 98.000 Leitung 

hoff das ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## addicTix (25. Oktober 2013)

Also wir haben ein solches Ding nicht an unserem Router. Bei uns ist das auch nur so ein Kabel, das man draufschieben muss, nicht zum draufdrehen. 
 Das einzige was um das Kabel ist, ist so ein schwarzer "aufkleber" wo draufsteht "Cable con 3.9"


----------



## keshy2 (25. Oktober 2013)

also das was ich dran habe ist einfach so ein Verstärker .. der aber dabei war.. der Techniker der bei uns war der meinte wie sollen es dran machen.. wall so wird das I-net schneller (das teil was mit den Rotter zusamen


----------



## addicTix (25. Oktober 2013)

Wo hat das denn drin gelegen ?


----------



## keshy2 (25. Oktober 2013)

na in der Verpackung von den Rotter


----------



## addicTix (25. Oktober 2013)

Hm hab extra nochmal nachgeschaut, bei mir war ein solches Ding nicht drin


----------



## addicTix (25. Oktober 2013)

Starterpaket erhalten - Wann Internet? • Inoffizielles Kabel Deutschland-Forum


Da fragt jemand den Threadersteller, ob er nur den Router oder auch das Modem bekommen hat...
Also ich hab ja auch ein Starter Pack von KD bekommen, indem war halt nur dieser Gratis Hitron Wlan Router... 
Ansonsten hab ich nichts bekommen... Fehlt da noch was oder wie ?


----------



## robbe (26. Oktober 2013)

Das waskeshy2 da dran hat, ist einfach nur ein Dämpfer. Wenn die Leitungswerte zu hoch sind, die Anlage im Keller aber nicht zugänglich ist oder sonst keine Möglichkeit besteht die Signalstärke zu dämpfen, kann man so ein teil direkt vors Modem schrauben.
Kleines Beispiel: Die Signalstärke im Downstream darf zwischen -3 und +8 db liegen. Liegt sie aber zb. bei +15 kann es zu Problemen kommen. Normalerweiße gleicht man das entweder an der Kabelanlage oder mit einer entsprechend höher bedämpften Dose aus. Geht das aber alles nicht, kommt ebend so ein Dämpfer vors Modem( bei Waskeshy2 hat er glaube 10db Dämpfung)
Wenn die Leitungswerte aber in Ordung sind brauchst du sowas nicht.

Kannst mal auf dein Modem zugreifen und hier nen Screenshot von den Leitungswerten posten. Dann kann man grob sehen, ob die soweit passen. Wenn da aber alles in Ordnung sein sollte, kann es auch sein, das dein gebiet ordentlich überlastet ist.


----------



## addicTix (26. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist noch etwas merkwürdiges aufgefallen...
Seit ich KD benutze, hängt mein Browser immer...
z.B öffne ich PCGH, dann wird diese Seite auch angezeigt ( nach stunden des wartens ) und dann kann ich nichts anklicken. Neue Tabs usw. öffnen funktioniert noch, aber auf der Seite kann ich nichts mehr machen. Nach ca. 30 sekunden geht's dann...


----------



## JackOnell (26. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Mir ist noch etwas merkwürdiges aufgefallen... Seit ich KD benutze, hängt mein Browser immer... z.B öffne ich PCGH, dann wird diese Seite auch angezeigt ( nach stunden des wartens ) und dann kann ich nichts anklicken. Neue Tabs usw. öffnen funktioniert noch, aber auf der Seite kann ich nichts mehr machen. Nach ca. 30 sekunden geht's dann...


   Welches System hast du den ? AMD oder Intel ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir gab es auch Probleme :

-iPv6 auschalten bei Windows ( Adaptereinstellungen den Hacken wegmachen )
-hat der Techniker bei euch den Verstärker in den Keller gebaut? Also so eine Platte an die Wand mit den ganzen Teilen?

Bei iPv6 hat google locker 30 Sekunden gebraucht bis es ging , hab ich den dreck ausgeschaltet dann gings schnell ( unter einer Sekunde )


----------



## addicTix (26. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Welches System hast du den ? AMD oder Intel ?


Siehe Signatur, Intel




SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch Probleme :
> 
> -iPv6 auschalten bei Windows ( Adaptereinstellungen den Hacken wegmachen )
> -hat der Techniker bei euch den Verstärker in den Keller gebaut? Also so eine Platte an die Wand mit den ganzen Teilen?
> ...



Bei uns ist gar kein Techniker vorbei gekommen.
Den Trick mit ipv6 probier ich mal

€: Der Trick, ipv6 auszuschalten, funktioniert ja wirklich  Die Seiten öffnen sich ja jetzt rasend schnell..
Also ein Problem weniger, bleibt nur noch der schlechte Download


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du mit iPv6  google.de anpingst kommt da ne 2cechbf:fhhffg Adresse , und wenn du das ausschaltest kommt z.B 84.146.x.x ... ich hab keine Ahnung was der Schrott soll  
Hattest du schon eine Mediabuchse in deinem Haus oder nicht?
EDIT : Bist du über WLAN bzw. DLAN verbunden?


Gruß


----------



## addicTix (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin über LAN verbunden.
Und was meinst du mit Mediabuchse ? Meinst du das Teil, wo das satelliten kabel reinkommt ( zumindest sehen die sich sehr ähnlich )
Wenn ja, ja das war schon immer da... Seit wir da eingezogen sind


€: Ich bin mir sicher, dass es kein satelliten kabel ist, aber es sieht halt danach aus


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja ich weiß was du meinst  , über LAN.... wo ich mein DLAN hatte kamen da nur 3000er Leitung an , LAN kamen 97K und WLAN 83K  dewegen..^^


----------



## addicTix (27. Oktober 2013)

Kabel Deutschland meinte heute morgen, die haben 48h Zeit um den Fehler zu beheben ( bei Ticket eingang, den man im Kundenportal sehen kann ).
Eingegangen: 24.10.2013 um 19:28

48h später, also 26.10.2013 um 19:28 hat sich immer noch nichts getan... 
Was soll ich machen ? Scheinbar sind die zu inkompetent mir nen Techniker zu schicken, geschweige denn mir mal richtig zu helfen.
Diese ständigen Fragen wie "Ist Ihr PC während des Speedtest's an ?" ( <--- JA, diese Frage wurde mir tatsächlich gestellt ) , "Welches Betriebssystem verwenden Sie ?" usw...
Anstatt mir mal richtig zu helfen... Nein, lieber soll ich andauernd diese Speedtests im Kundenportal machen ! Bei denen man noch deutlich sieht, dass da oft nur 25-50MBit/s ankommen !...

Also Kundenservice ist mal   



Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass sich da nächste Woche was tut... Am besten ein Techniker der sich unten im Keller mal alles anschaut und Router sowie Multimediadose usw.... 
Ich mein, ich kann immer noch bei VDSL 50 bleiben... Ich hab denen schließlich noch nicht den Brief abgeschickt, dass ich zu denen Wechsele und sie mich aus dem Telekom Vertrag holen...


----------



## robbe (27. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Kabel Deutschland meinte heute morgen, die haben 48h Zeit um den Fehler zu beheben ( bei Ticket eingang, den man im Kundenportal sehen kann ).
> Eingegangen: 24.10.2013 um 19:28
> 
> 48h später, also 26.10.2013 um 19:28 hat sich immer noch nichts getan...
> ...


 
Ich nehme mal an das der techniker von einem Subunternehmer gestellt wird. Das offzielle Zeitfenster der Störungsbehebung beträgt tatsächlich 48 Stunden. Für den Sub ist das aber in meisten Fällen nicht einzuhalten.

Du hast also alles nur zugeschickt bekommen ohne Technikereinsatz? Dann geh ich mal schwer davon aus, das irgendwelche Leitungswerte nicht in Ordnung sind, die müssten dann noch korrigiert werden.


----------



## Jesse21 (27. Oktober 2013)

Als bei mir der Techniker war um die Leitung einzurichten, meinte er am Ende jetzt wollen wir mal sehen was ankommt, darauf hin hat er mit seinem notebook auf kabel Deutschland.de den speedtest gemacht und kam auf 33 m/bits ..... Ich meinte bei 100.000 nur 33.000 seltsam, darauf hin habe ich mein notebook geholt, per LAN angeschlossen und den speedtest auf kabel Deutschland.de gemacht... 35.000 naja dann habe ich einen speedtest auf speedtest.net gemacht und ... 106.000 daraufhin meinte ich zum Techniker er soll nichts mehr ändern und alles so lassen.  Weil er war der Meinung das er nochmal wiederkommen müsse da nur 33.000 ankomme ...... So ist kabel Deutschland und ihre Techniker


----------



## addicTix (28. Oktober 2013)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3062758221.png

Techniker war da


----------



## JackOnell (28. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3062758221.png  Techniker war da


und was hat er gemacht oder verändert ?


----------



## addicTix (28. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> und was hat er gemacht oder verändert ?


 
Neues Modem, neues Kabel und einen Dämpfer zwischen Modem und Kabel ... 

Aber das Modem ist anscheinend schon wieder im Ar*** ( er hat mir 3 stück mitgebracht, 2 haben schlechte Downloadleistung geliefert so 40MBits nur eins 100MBits... Jetzt mit dem was eig. 100Mbits hatte auch wieder 50Mbits )...
Jetzt sieht es halt so aus Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Darf der Techniker die Tage halt nochmal vorbei kommen -.-


----------



## JackOnell (28. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Neues Modem, neues Kabel und einen Dämpfer zwischen Modem und Kabel ...
> 
> Aber das Modem ist anscheinend schon wieder im Ar*** ( er hat mir 3 stück mitgebracht, 2 haben schlechte Downloadleistung geliefert so 40MBits nur eins 100MBits... Jetzt mit dem was eig. 100Mbits hatte auch wieder 50Mbits )...
> Jetzt sieht es halt so aus Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> Darf der Techniker die Tage halt nochmal vorbei kommen -.-



Gebts doch net....warum zerreißt es da immer das Modem ?


----------



## addicTix (28. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Gebts doch net....warum zerreißt es da immer das Modem ?


 
Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung...
Ich frag' mich mittlerweile echt, ob ich nicht besser die Fritzbox für 5€ im Monat hätte holen sollen.
Diese Hitron Teile machen scheinbar nur Probleme.
Aber ich will mir auch nicht eine Fritzbox mieten, nur um festzustellen das es dann immer noch nicht richtig funktioniert. 
Haben die Techniker eigentlich auch ein paar Fritzboxen im Auto ? Der Techniker der bei mir zuhause war, der hatte irgendwie ziemlich viele Hitron's im Wagen.


----------



## JackOnell (28. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung...
> Ich frag' mich mittlerweile echt, ob ich nicht besser die Fritzbox für 5€ im Monat hätte holen sollen.
> Diese Hitron Teile machen scheinbar nur Probleme.
> Aber ich will mir auch nicht eine Fritzbox mieten, nur um festzustellen das es dann immer noch nicht richtig funktioniert.
> Haben die Techniker eigentlich auch ein paar Fritzboxen im Auto ? Der Techniker der bei mir zuhause war, der hatte irgendwie ziemlich viele Hitron's im Wagen.



Mit Sicherheit ist die etwas besser als das Hirton ding. Kann die Fritzbox nicht günstig erworben werden ? EBay ; Kleinanzeigen ect ?


----------



## addicTix (28. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit ist die etwas besser als das Hirton ding. Kann die Fritzbox nicht günstig erworben werden ? EBay ; Kleinanzeigen ect ?


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber dürfen die sowas überhaupt verkaufen ? Schließlich gehört die Box ja Kabel Deutschland ( steht drauf ) und die bekommt man ja eigentlich nur wenn man sie bei KD mietet.


----------



## Mohrian (28. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst dir auch eine freie Box auf Ebay kaufen.


----------



## addicTix (28. Oktober 2013)

Welche Fritzbox z.B. ?

€: Ich hab gerade gelesen, dass KD bei 10GB download an einem Tag die Verbindung drosselt....
Bezieht sich das nur auf Downloads von Rapidshare, Mega, Mediafire etc. oder auch auf Downloads von STEAM, Blizzard launcher, Origin, Nvidia, normale Internet Seiten, Youtube Videos etc. ?


----------



## K3n$! (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei den Kabelkisten kannst du die nicht bei Ebay und co. kaufen, weil die Mac-Adresse beim Anbieter (KabelD) registriert werden muss. 
Manche Leute verkaufen die Geräte, aber das bringt dir rein gar nichts, wenn du das Gerät lediglich als Router nutzen kannst und das 
wichtige Modem außen vor bleibt.


----------



## addicTix (29. Oktober 2013)

Hm jetzt hab ich so gut wie volle Leistung mit meinem Internet... 
94.88 MBit/s Down

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es nicht daran liegt, dass jetzt weniger Nutzer von KD online sind... Heute Mittag hatte ich schließlich auch volle Leistung und ich glaube kaum, dass sie innerhalb von 5min auf unter 50MBit/s fällt... Und dann den halben Tag so bleibt. Da muss das Problem woanders liegen, ich vermute immernoch das Modem. 
Ich hätte ja gerne einfach mal für ~1 Woche eine Fritzbox zum testen ob damit das Problem erledigt ist. Die 5€ im Monat sind ja kein Problem, sie werden nur zum Problem wenn es mir keinen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Oktober 2013)

da ist nix mit einfach mal tauschen. Bei KD sind die Modems mit der Mac registriert. Die wollen für die Umtragung auch Geld sehen.


----------



## Fexzz (29. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ists in letzter Zeit auch wieder schlimmer geworden. Meine vollen 32k Krieg ich schon seit langem nicht mehr rein, meist eher so um die 20k. Nervt ziemlich, grad Abends sackts teilweise auch mal unter 10k.

Aber selbst die 10k sind immernoch besser als die 4k von 1&1 für 45€ die ich sonst nehmen müsste...

Mittlerweile kann ich nichtmal mehr per Watchever Serien auf meinem Fernseher schauen. :|


----------



## addicTix (29. Oktober 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, das Kabel gedöns geht zurück.

Das hier, ist einfach mehr als traurig. Da kann man einfach nur weinen.... 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2013)

traurig ist eher, dass du sowas wie speedtest benutzt

hast du mal nen Test im abgesicherten Modus gemacht bzw. mal alle Programme aus dem Autostart entfernt? Programm wie cFosSpeed installiert?


----------



## .Tobi (30. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> €: Ich hab gerade gelesen, dass KD bei 10GB download an einem Tag die Verbindung drosselt....
> Bezieht sich das nur auf Downloads von Rapidshare, Mega, Mediafire etc. oder auch auf Downloads von STEAM, Blizzard launcher, Origin, Nvidia, normale Internet Seiten, Youtube Videos etc. ?


 
Hi, also ich muss leider zur Verteidigung von KD sagen, dass ich seit dem wir dabei sind so gut wie nie Probleme haben. Sie vergessen ab und an mal n Verteiler zu löschen oder sowas in der Art. Das Internet ist dann für ein paar Stunden arsch langsam...aber das kam in den letzten 6 Jahren nur 4mal oder so vor. Und sowohl bei der 32er, 100er und jetzt wieder bei der 32er bekomme ich immer volle Leistung.
Aber der Hitron ist echt....ich bin froh dass ich ein Kabel bis in mein Zimmer verlegen konnte. Aber selbst wenn nur 10k ankommen würden, immernoch besser als woanders das selbe oder noch mehr für 3000/6000 zu zahlen.

Aber zu dem Zitat: Ich habe schon öfter weit mehr wie 10GB am Tag runtergeladen, auch mal Tage hintereinander und gedrosselt wurde bis jetzt nie irgendwas. Also da musst du keine Angst haben.


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2013)

Gedrosselt wird afaik nur bei Peer2Peer. Ich hatte schon Monate mit 1,5TB Traffic und da wurd nix gedrosselt.


----------



## addicTix (30. Oktober 2013)

Heute morgen volle Leistung...
Jetzt wieder 20MBit/s... 

Und Techniker war jetzt 2 mal da und es bringt einfach nix


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Oktober 2013)

hör auf speedtest zu nutzen o.O


----------



## addicTix (30. Oktober 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> hör auf speedtest zu nutzen o.O


 
Gut ich kann auch sagen 2.4MB/s bei STEAM.... 
Speedtest.net deckt sich mit dem, was ich in der praxis auch hab... Nämlich 'ne Leitung, die langsamer ist, als meine VDSL Leitung


----------



## JackOnell (30. Oktober 2013)

Und was macht KD jetzt ?


----------



## addicTix (30. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Und was macht KD jetzt ?


 
Wollten mir erst nochmal nen Techniker schicken und mir noch das TV zeug andrehen.
Jetzt schick ich ihnen alles wieder zurück und mache vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch


----------



## JackOnell (31. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Wollten mir erst nochmal nen Techniker schicken und mir noch das TV zeug andrehen. Jetzt schick ich ihnen alles wieder zurück und mache vom widerrufsrecht gebrauch


  ist ja mies gelaufen...


----------



## addicTix (31. Oktober 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> ist ja mies gelaufen...


 
Leider..
Hab mich eigentlich echt auf eine 100er Leitung gefreut
Ich hatte sie ja auch... Aber nur 10% vom Tag


----------



## locojens (6. November 2013)

Da scheinen wohl viele Leute in deiner Nachbarschaft KabelD zu nutzen. Ich habe hier auch die 100er und habe den ganzen Tag über um die 90-100 MBit (wohlgemerkt in der Großstadt).
Synchronisieren tut meine Fritz!Box mit 106 MBit.

Ich weiss Speedtest ist eigentlich für die Tonne aber mal als Beispiel gut. http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3082386088


----------



## Choise_a_Nick (6. November 2013)

Sorry das ich hier offtope aber wozu braucht ihr zum Teufel 100mb/s ??
Ich hab eine Telekom 16000 downloade mit 1.4mb/s und bin happy...


----------



## robbe (6. November 2013)

Damit war ich auch Glücklich.... vor 7 Jahren. Da waren Spiele auch noch keine 30Gb groß.


----------

